# Alum Creek Bouy's



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm tired of boaters and jet ski's blowing up the shoreline and my spots. But I can't totally blame them. I couldn't help but notice this season practically all of the bouys on Alum are misplaced or misaligned. Several are back on the shoreline behind Johnny Law's boat garage. Galena ramp's no wake line is a joke. Question is. who is responsible for marking Alum and making it safe again? Is it a manpower issue? Lack of proper equipment? Thoughts?


----------



## Troy Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

It's money and manpower. Twenty years ago the state removed bouy's for the winter and reset then each spring. Now on most lakes they are left in and except for the beaches, some have not been reset for years. Ice and storms move them around.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Cheshire ramp is a joke with the buoys there too...can't even load your boat because of the 3 to 4 footers rolling in...lol.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

I've only been to Alum and have to wonder if this is a statewide problem or just Alum or the lakes in this district. Have you guys that fish other lakes noticed this elsewhere? I've also noticed a lack of signage at the ramps, showing where the no wake zones are, and the sign at the 36/37 bridge is a joke. Looks like it hasn't been painted in years and is barely legible. I imagine it is a money/manpower shortage preventing this from being taken care of. maybe its time for sportsman/fishing organizations (OGF?) to step up and volunteer to help out. Not much I could do out of my canoe, but if the Division of Watercraft or whomever provide an officer with a boat, I would certainly go along to help. I'll try to stop by the Morse Rd ODNR this afternoon and talk to somebody there.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Jet ski’s running wide open in coves. Boats running wide open in big run. I was stopped one day by watercraft for taking off too early after i passed under cheshire bridge going north. The watercraft officer said he was down by the campground ramp and saw me take off early. I said really there is not a straight line from the bridge to the campground ramp. As i said that other boats ran on plane under the bridge and jet ski’s were buzzing around in the coves. Anyway i played nice and just got a warning but i wanted to say how about these idiots. Alum is insane. They could have a field day and make a lot of money ticketing people. I guess it is what it is.


----------



## codger (Aug 16, 2020)

Didn't get a chance to stop at the ODNR office today. I'll try later this week hopefully.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I remember seeing water patrol every time I went out on Alum Creek Lake many years ago. The past 3 years have been the worst especially last year and this year. I saw water patrol once last year in August not long after the lake a had a death!! I've seen water patrol exactly once this year!

The buoys are a disaster! The worst is Cheshire RD ramp! Those buoys should be 200 yards off the ramp, but they are about 50 yards off it. No wonder the ramp is so gutted, the holes are HUGE!! It's a problem ALL over that lake! 

Very annoying!! Also, I hear no money/budget!! They could raise thousands of dollars writing tickets every weekend! Well, they'd maybe need to put buoys back in place!! 

It aint rocket science!!


----------



## jessco (Mar 23, 2019)

crittergitter said:


> I remember seeing water patrol every time I went out on Alum Creek Lake many years ago. The past 3 years have been the worst especially last year and this year. I saw water patrol once last year in August not long after the lake a had a death!! I've seen water patrol exactly once this year!
> 
> The buoys are a disaster! The worst is Cheshire RD ramp! Those buoys should be 200 yards off the ramp, but they are about 50 yards off it. No wonder the ramp is so gutted, the holes are HUGE!! It's a problem ALL over that lake!
> 
> ...


its like that at all the lakes,there is more people on water now than ever before, and less patrols.they can't find people to work. if they were there, they didnt come back.I see laws being broke and stupid crap going on every time Igo out! you might as well call the brick factory as call MWCD or ODNR.


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

Contact your state representative, ODNR is severely underfunded, and they can't do much without the state legislature approving it i.e. raising cost of license's, or issuing stamps for certain species (I have said for years they should have a Steelhead stamp, to at least help pay for the stocking program).
Another option would be to have the city of Columbus take over management. Since Cleveland Metroparks took over Edgewater park and Wildwood park on the shores of lake erie there has been a complete and frankly stunning turn-around at those two marina/parks; Metropark Rangers always patrolling, major infrastructure improvements, major habitat restoration, not to mention clean-up efforts as well as community events like concerts and festivals at the parks. To help pay for all of it , they instituted a $5 launch fee at the boat ramp's. For ODNR to do something similar at Alum they would need a lot more bureaucracy through the State level, than just having it approved through some municipal committee like Cleveland did.


----------



## Lil'Ranger (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies guys. I really thought I would get panned on here for whining about it. ; )


----------



## bassin mickey (Apr 22, 2004)

Now don't even get me started about Hoover......


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Govbarney said:


> Contact your state representative, ODNR is severely underfunded, and they can't do much without the state legislature approving it i.e. raising cost of license's, or issuing stamps for certain species (I have said for years they should have a Steelhead stamp, to at least help pay for the stocking program).
> Another option would be to have the city of Columbus take over management. Since Cleveland Metroparks took over Edgewater park and Wildwood park on the shores of lake erie there has been a complete and frankly stunning turn-around at those two marina/parks; Metropark Rangers always patrolling, major infrastructure improvements, major habitat restoration, not to mention clean-up efforts as well as community events like concerts and festivals at the parks. To help pay for all of it , they instituted a $5 launch fee at the boat ramp's. For ODNR to do something similar at Alum they would need a lot more bureaucracy through the State level, than just having it approved through some municipal committee like Cleveland did.


The ODNR gets funded primarily through Pittman Roberts taxes on fishing and hunting stuff! Ohio has some of the most pressured public lakes and wildlife hunting areas of all the states! They have money!! Don't tell me they don't! Also, they are building a brand new marina! Where do you suppose they got the money for that? I guess the old one was really dilapidated and falling apart................actually no there was nothing wrong with it!! They have money, they don't care. Pure, plain and simple!!!!


----------



## Govbarney (Jan 3, 2011)

crittergitter said:


> The ODNR gets funded primarily through Pittman Roberts taxes on fishing and hunting stuff! Ohio has some of the most pressured public lakes and wildlife hunting areas of all the states! They have money!! Don't tell me they don't! Also, they are building a brand new marina! Where do you suppose they got the money for that? I guess the old one was really dilapidated and falling apart................actually no there was nothing wrong with it!! They have money, they don't care. Pure, plain and simple!!!!


Well lack of care was a fundamental reason given for Cleveland taking over the two parks/marinas from the state I mentioned, and like I said there have been major improvements across the board since the take over.
As far as ODNRs issues I still say they are spread to thin, and not high on the priority list of the State Legislature. I can't find the 2020 figure , but in 2019 Ohio only received $7.5m in Pittman Excise Taxes from the feds, that number ebbs and flows over years , but it's usually in neighborhood of $10m. ODNR had $757m in Expenses , and brought in a revenue of only $335m (break down in attached report). No point to be made here other than they aren't swimming in money , when you look at breakdown , you can certainly make argument some priorities might be out of wack, but the fact that the whole state only has 88 total officers slots, one per county (and many vacancies ), (there are 1600 Highway patrolman for comparison) to me seems like root of the problem when it comes to upkeep and security at the state parks


----------



## AnglinAddict (Nov 22, 2004)

My question is what happened to the lights at Cheshire boat ramp. The light at the ramp is out and all of the parking lot lights too. Earlier in the year we have people cutting cats off trucks and now no lights.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Why I don’t fish inland till late fall. Maybe it will improve….


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

Guys all this started when Dewine did away with the Watercraft division and gave all responsibilities to Park Rangers in order to save money.


----------



## ohfishio (Dec 15, 2004)

Crappie&eyes said:


> Guys all this started when Dewine did away with the Watercraft division and gave all responsibilities to Park Rangers in order to save money.


It was under the Kasich administration not DeWine. DeWine is a big supporter of the DNR. Parks have been in a slow decline since Jim Rhodes.


----------



## Crappie&eyes (Nov 4, 2018)

ohfishio said:


> It was under the Kasich administration not DeWine. DeWine is a big supporter of the DNR. Parks have been in a slow decline since Jim Rhodes.


You are right it was Kasich not Dewine


----------

